# Woodworking show 1/12&13



## Rich P. (Dec 11, 2018)

Anyone out there thinking about attending the Woodworking show in Springfield Mass. at the Big E? Dates this year are 1/12 and 1/13


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2019)

Rich P. said:


> Anyone out there thinking about attending the Woodworking show in Springfield Mass. at the Big E? Dates this year are 1/12 and 1/13



I'll be there tomorrow....

I wish I saw this sooner....sorry.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 12, 2019)

They were in Baltimore last weekend. I did not go but spoke with one of the wood vendors afterwards. He said Peachtree wasn’t there. There was complaining about that because they always take up the entire center of the hall, so a lot of things were not available.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 12, 2019)

Will be in Tampa the 26th and 27th


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 12, 2019)

Bill and I went today and spent the day. PeachTree is not attending and if the shows this year due to a family illness. It is different without them there. Still worth attending if you have the time. 
RipJack- sorry we missed you, it would have been nice to meet another member. 

Rich

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2019)

Rich P. said:


> Bill and I went today and spent the day.
> RipJack- sorry we missed you, it would have been nice to meet another member.
> 
> Rich



Awe rats.....so close....


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 13, 2019)

Rich P. said:


> Bill and I went today and spent the day. PeachTree is not attending and if the shows this year due to a family illness. It is different without them there. Still worth attending if you have the time.
> RipJack- sorry we missed you, it would have been nice to meet another member.
> 
> Rich



Are there any tool vendors to replace them?


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 13, 2019)

I did not think so. There were a couple of new vendors that I have never seen at the shows in the past but nothing to the level of what PeachTree offered. The President of the company wrote a letter that explained why they were not attending the shows this year. It sounds like they willl be back in 2020

Rich


----------

